# Mit meinem RAID auf ein neues Board/Prozessor umziehen?



## copi (5. April 2011)

Geht das?
Im Moment habe ich ein Asus P7P55D und über dessen integrierten Controller 2 Velociraptoren im Raid 0-Verbund laufen.

Jetzt möchte ich auf Sandybridge umsteigen, aber natürlich OHNE meine Daten zu verlieren...
...ich fürchte ich kenne die Antwort, aber Google gibt mir nur zu alte Antworten, vllt. gibts
ja mittlerweile eine revolutionäre neue Lösung?


----------



## Vaykir (5. April 2011)

nope, woher soll dein neues mainboard auch wissen, dass die platten eigl nen raid sind.
die info steht ja im controller respektive bios.
das wird also nix


----------



## ghostadmin (5. April 2011)

Daten sichern, Raid auflösen, Raid am neuen Board neu erstellen und Daten wieder raufspielen.
Anders gehts nicht.


----------



## Jimini (5. April 2011)

Wenn das neue Bord das gleiche Controllermodell hat, gehts, ansonsten nicht. Die RAID-Informationen werden nicht im Controller selber, sondern im Superblock der jeweiligen Partitionen, die zum Array gehören, gespeichert.

MfG Jimini


----------



## OctoCore (5. April 2011)

... und da sich die Intelcontroller nicht sonderlich unterscheiden, ist es einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Jimini (6. April 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> ... und da sich die Intelcontroller nicht sonderlich unterscheiden, ist es einen Versuch wert.


 
Da wäre ich allerdings sehr vorsichtig. Ohne ein Backup würde ich sowas nicht ausprobieren. Meiner Meinung ist die Möglichkeit, dass die RAID-Information in den Superblocks erkannt wird, das Assemblen der Arrays funktioniert, die Daten dann aber kaputtgeschrieben werden, weil der Controller wegen einer minimal anderen Firmware anders läuft, nicht zu unterschätzen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Vaykir (6. April 2011)

Mach einfach nen Backup von den wichtigstens Dateien und erstelle dann den Raid einfach neu + frische Win7 Installation. Beugt evtl. Fehlerquellen vor und so viel mehr Arbeit ist es auch nicht.


----------



## copi (6. April 2011)

Das is ja genau was der faule copi verhindern wollte 
Aber ok, ich geb mich geschlagen, werde es so machen...
...allerdings hat diese Tatsache mich dazu bewogen, meinen 860er doch noch nicht in Rente
zu schicken und auf den Ivybridge zu warten...heheh.

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Jimini (6. April 2011)

Wenn du schon ein RAID0 laufen hast, gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass du entweder ohnehin ein aktuelles Backup hast oder dass die Daten ziemlich egal sind 

MfG Jimini


----------



## copi (6. April 2011)

Najaaa....ist meine Steam Platte, sprich nur die Steam sw und alle enstprechenden Spiele sind drauf, nix,
was man nicht sofort neu downloaden könnte, aber trotzdem, hier gehts ums Prinzip Faulheit


----------



## ghostadmin (6. April 2011)

Für was brauchst du für deine Spiele ein Raid 0? Wie auch immer, ausprobieren kannst du ja ob es läuft, ansonsten musst du es eben neu erstellen.


----------



## copi (6. April 2011)

Bilde mir ein, grosse Maps laden schneller dann.
Habs nie überprüft, hatte aber Bock auf Raid und hab die 2 Platten sehr günstig gezackt.
Die Transferrate sollte doch hier auch Einfluss nehmen?

Edit: OMG noch 3 dann haste die 10000 voll, gib alles!


----------



## ghostadmin (6. April 2011)

Ja toll, dann lädts etwas schneller. 
Das Risiko wärs mir aber nicht Wert wenn ich keine Lust drauf habe Backups zu machen, auch wenn man sich die Spiele über Steam neu laden kann.


----------



## copi (3. Januar 2012)

so den muss ich doch jetz mal aus der versenkung holen, bin mit dem raid umgezogen, hat ohne probs funktioniert, obwohl ich null damit gerechnet hab 
hab das raid auf dem neuen board im bios natürlich neu erstellen müssen, trotzdem wollte er dann nix mehr formatieren sondern hats sofort übernommen und richtig eingestellt,
benchmarks bestätigen mir knapp 300mb/s und alles läuft optimal.

das vielleicht nur mal für jemanden, der sich mit einer ähnlichen frage rumschlägt!


----------

